# dtg Freejet vs brother



## stchnzdsgn (Sep 11, 2009)

Looked at several machines out there, down to Brother and Freejet. I see a lot of reviews on brother Great machine a workhorse but ink cost. The Freejet 330tx. not a lot of reviews or comments on this machine. Do like the wet capping system. Any reviews out there


----------



## LISportstore (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the 330tx freejet, I really like my machine
I print part time so my machine sits for days and I have know problems. Start up after sitting is about 15 minutes, any questions I have the techs answer me fast and spend time with me on the phone or Skype. It a very good machine depends on how much work your going to do. By the way it's not the fastest but not very slow. Good luck and I'll answer any questions you have. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Apr 29, 2010)

LISportstore said:


> I have the 330tx freejet, I really like my machine
> I print part time so my machine sits for days and I have know problems. Start up after sitting is about 15 minutes, any questions I have the techs answer me fast and spend time with me on the phone or Skype. It a very good machine depends on how much work your going to do. By the way it's not the fastest but not very slow. Good luck and I'll answer any questions you have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using T-Shirt Forums


Dean makes a good point regarding how often he uses his dtg printer.
At this point, you should be considering several key factors and determining which ones are most important to you.

From all I have read, heard and spoke about over several years in the industry, these are the key points to consider:

Reliability
Maintenance
Ink Cost / cost-per-shirt (both dark and light)
Performance
Ease of Use
Quality of Print

Just like a car, any dtg printer can get you from point A (graphic) to point B (image on shirt). The make or break IMHO is will the client be happy with the product you delivered and are you getting paid accordingly for ALL of your efforts.

Ideal situation in owning a dtg printer: a machine you can go to at any time and with minimal effort and maintenance will produce a product that you can sell effortlessly.

BoL in your decision making.


----------

